# 1977 case 780 backhoe just bought but dont see a high Gear(1,2,3, ETC)



## thudson (Jun 22, 2010)

I do not see a high gear (1, 2, 3,) for this backhoe but I found the specs for it and the spec sheet calls for 3 gears. Does anyone know much about these backhoes, I hear they stopped making them in the early 90, does anyone know why. And how well do the hold up


----------



## lvista (Nov 20, 2010)

Good old machines, but getting hard to find parts for. Have a 780B with 4 way bucket. As for "high gear" what you see is what you got. Don't have a fast road speed. The trans is a Allison. lvista


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

How about some pictures?


----------



## lvista (Nov 20, 2010)

I will try to get some. Right now I have the fuel and inj. out. Are you interested in the 780 repair manual I have? dp


----------



## thudson (Jun 22, 2010)

Yes it is a nice backhoe a little old and has some leaks but nothing some TLC cant take care of i did find that it has more gears but it is frozen up so i unhooked the linkage at the trany and change the gears manualy. as for the manual i would love to get one i just hate to pay a lot for it right now


----------



## case680cdigger (Dec 25, 2010)

*thudson 780 B owner*

ByeHello thudson, I too would like to see some photos of your 780 B. I like looking at all the 680'S I can google search. It's interesting to see the changes that are made and the pros and cons of those changes, and the variety within a certain model letter as in case of the Case's. I have pictures of my 680 C but I'm going to have to get my computer friend to train me so I can post them. My 1970 had the tin can factory cab with a sliding entry door. You had to step up about 8-10" extra to get into a tiny,obstructed view, weather element limiter. It wasn't pretty, and it wasn't very comfortable. I found a Massey Ferguson 2755 agricultural tractor cab for $250. It had almost perfect dimensions for my 680 C. If I didn't have my autobody skills, I would have been a fool to attempt it. My uncle had a Case implement dealership, and owned a 680 B for about a year. Later he bought a 680 E. I have the cab mounted, put in center posts and bolted them to the inner fenders which bolt onto the fuel tank,which is centered in between and above the rear drive axle. Then I made two doors. I've decided what I'm going to do with the fenders, and now just have to do it like Nike ! If I paid myself for my time, I should not have done this project, but I like the way it looks so far and it feels good driving it; so what the heck. Good Luck with your bigger powered beast. case680cdigger


----------



## lvista (Nov 20, 2010)

HI there, Interesting story about the 680. I will try to post some photos of the 780 B when I get a little free time. Been doing repairs on other equipment lately.


----------



## dieselman (Nov 23, 2010)

*680*

here is my 1969 680ck,bought at a farm auction, had been sitting for at least 10 years. the engine was dusted,rebuit it and it has worked fine since. its old and slow somehting like me byt has tremendous lifting power. by the pic you will see it is a manual extrendahoe.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I'd rather have something like that, myself, than payments. Looks great Dieselman! Is that your lake in the background there?


----------



## dieselman (Nov 23, 2010)

*lake*

yeah thats mine along with much bigger and deeper ones. Some of them are about 16ft deep,in the dry years we have to pump water to our dugouts for water supply, me and my neighbours team up to pump from the deep one,lay pipe up 1 1/2 miles,lately though we have been so wet that it would be nice to pump some out...dieselman


----------



## case680cdigger (Dec 25, 2010)

*dieselman*

Hello dieselman, I just viewed your 680 B. My cab was almost identical, but I think mine had more tin and slightly smaller glass. I have only seen one other 680 like yours on the internet. If you google case 680 backhoe, you can see what mine looked like from a sale listing in Utah. They want $5,000 for it. It's exactly what mine looked like before I started my modifying it. The Utah 680 has 5,000 hours on it. I like the slightly rolling landscape you live in. I grew up in very south central Wisconsin; (Monticello and Argyle), with some very nice rolling hills and valleys. It's a good home for deer, which I never hunted; but I always enjoyed seeing them except for the times when I was driving and I thought was going to crunch one. Last spring I applied with my local plumbing union to travel to the Edmonton area to work at the oil tar project. The job never happened. I think the main international union was blowing smoke up our you know what to let us have hope for a job. Then they said they had overestimated the project. Yeah, right. We have land that looks like yours here in Chicagoland, but with alot more buildings. I've lived down here since 1996 and I've seen a nice variety, mainly by the Fox River which is about 30 miles west of Lake Michigan. Your Ford truck looks really nice for one that age. My plumbing and watermain boss has one that looks just like it, but it is alot rougher and on its last legs. If you ever need seals for any of your hydraulic cylinders, try Baum Hydraulics Corp . They're good people to deal with and cost less than a Case dealer. Stay warm, case680cdiggerBye


----------



## dieselman (Nov 23, 2010)

*hi*

hi there case digger, yeah these old girls are pretty rare,have had no hydraulic problems at all, need new pins and bushings in the hoe. We live in a beautiful area summers are fantastic, i own 640 acres of this type of land with about 500 under cultivation. The old ford truck is a L-800, bough it cheap but by the time I put an engine,brakes,tires rear diff, wiring etc it was not that cheap but I like that kind of thing and can do all the work myself. It has a 5 and 4 trans set up and 16ft gravel box, when you have a backhoe you got to have a gravel truck. Lots of snow here already this winter, was out blowing snow this morning for a neighbour. Also am dealing on a old Ac crawler, the deal is just about done, must be crazy in the head (according to the wife) but I really enjoy the old stuff anfd fixing up and then using it. .......dieselman.


----------



## case680cdigger (Dec 25, 2010)

dieselman, If you get that AC crawler, keep this web site for future use; Tractorparts.com : General Gear - We carry Used, New, Rebuilt&Spare parts for Caterpillar (CAT), International (IH), Allis Chalmers (AC), and many others. The real name of the company is General Gear & Machine. I think they are located in Idaho. When you get to their home page, look for model or brand and click on Allis Chalmers, or Case, and then alot of pictures will pop up. I'm guessing that most of those 500 acres are in wheat. I don't think your growing season is long enough for Illinois' favorite crop, KING CORN! 
Our F-700 has a 175 h.p. Cat V-8 diesel. We had another single axle F-600 with a 210 h.p. V-8 with more main bearings, better when the motor isn't spent. And that is part of the reason that truck went to its final resting place, the crusher. Which is where the F-700 will soon go also. We probably got 10-15" of snow so far this season. Chicago usually gets about 30-36"per season. Last year we got 50" and they think we might get the same this year. case680cdigger


----------



## thudson (Jun 22, 2010)

I am working on getting a pic but dont know how to past it in here yet.


----------



## thudson (Jun 22, 2010)

you should see the size of the buckets on it. the rear bucket is 3X3X3


----------

